# Sons of Horus/Luna Wolves Army



## Horus_18 (Mar 20, 2011)

I wanted to start a Sons of Horus/Luna Wolves army, i was wondering, did the chapter have any specific details about their armor/overall uniform that really set them apart from the other chapters, I want almost every model in my army to be custom and unique. I would appreciate any tips, and suggestions, and links to sites that sell these bits if you guys know of any, I want to do a pre-heresy theme.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a few pics of the Luna Wolves in their armor, if your interested.

















Judging by those pictures, I would suggest some of the FW conversion kits. A mix of Mark II, Mark III and Mark V will look pretty cool if you ask me.

Edit: Chapter house Spartan Heads might also work, with the apparent Spartan thing going on in some of those pictures.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Lots of _Roman Legion-esque_ touches to the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus Legions with the cinqulum (belts), the centurion crests (on the sergeants it appears) as well as the Gladii type blades they are carrying.....I love that look and wish there were more readily available parts for converting them as well...


----------

